# أي شيء عن شركة بترول بلاعيم (Petrobel) أرجو المساعدة



## ahmedyehia (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا طالب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وأرغب بأي شيء متوفر عن شركة بترول بلاعيم بأبو رديس 
عن التوربينات والطلمبات و الكومبريسور ومحطات القوي ومحطة إسالة الغاز وأي معلومات متوفرة عن شركة بلاعيم للبترول ...في صيغة وورد إن أمكن
لأن عندي تقرير سيتم إن شاء تسليمه و مناقشته بعد أسبوع و المعلومات المتوفرة معي قليلة فأرجو أي مساعدة . 
وشكرا:55:


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (29 يوليو 2007)

ده موقع وزارة البترول المصرية به اخبار عن الشركات والمشروعات العملاقة واعداد من مجلة البترول ربما تجد فيه ماتريد
http://www.emp.gov.eg/flashintro.htm


----------



## ahmedyehia (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

وده رابط موقع ممتاز قام باأضافته الى المنتدى الباشمهندس خالد
http://www.egpet.net/vb/


----------

